# 'Little one' (British Shirthair)



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

for all of you who love my girly! Here is 'little one'  Shes a blue & white bi-colour.

she is soooooooooo funny, she will hit anything about, we have a video on our link of her attacking a veggie sausage roll so funny 
(link in my signiture the carameldreams one  )

Here are some pics taken yesterday & today 


























































couple of a few weeks ago & when she was a kitten:


































































































































then a few of her with her litter of babies earlier this year & one after she had them, look aher her stretching out!!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

she's gorgeous and always great when they have big characters


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

She is beautiful. I am hopefully going to get a Blue/White Bi-Coloured BSH as my third cat. I love the contrast of the dark and white.


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful!! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

She is adorable I love the pic of her laid on her back so scrummy

Angie x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gem16 said:


> she's gorgeous and always great when they have big characters


it is lol! 



BSH said:


> She is beautiful. I am hopefully going to get a Blue/White Bi-Coloured BSH as my third cat. I love the contrast of the dark and white.


should def get one! one of her sons a bi-colour went to the wirral!! (im in essex!) They loved him so much that they actually backed out of a solid blue & lost the deposit they left for him as they were impressed with him & me lol!  His a stunning boy the bi's i find have a extra twinkle in their eye :thumbup:

_*CaramelDreams Blue Shimmer*_











David & Emily said:


> She is absolutely beautiful!! :thumbup:


thanks!! 



MissyMV6 said:


> She is adorable I love the pic of her laid on her back so scrummy
> 
> Angie x


lol she is a funny little thing!  :thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

there's nothing prettier than a bsh kitten. although my dusti was a blue cream it reminds me so much of her and how i miss her so much.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> there's nothing prettier than a bsh kitten. although my dusti was a blue cream it reminds me so much of her and how i miss her so much.


awww  they do have massive eyes, i always wonder what she is thinking


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I love her TB!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> I love her TB!!


lol shes a little sausage  :thumbup: the vet asked me if she fell from a tree!!  he was only kidding............if eyes could kill he would have killed over in a second she heard him!! :lol:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh no i am tempted again!!!
We have 2 British creams and In October we got a little blue tortie girl. She is a little beauty.
Trouble is they all are.
Love the picture of her lying on her back. So cuteeeeeeeeeeee:thumbup:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jill, I think your cat (Chloe?) is my second fave on the forum, or maybe joint first! haha!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jill3 said:


> Oh no i am tempted again!!!
> We have 2 British creams and In October we got a little blue tortie girl. She is a little beauty.
> Trouble is they all are.
> Love the picture of her lying on her back. So cuteeeeeeeeeeee:thumbup:


awwww shes gorgeous, I love their faces, those eyes...........  

She will be having blues on her next litter.....blue and whites....lilacs maybe......  ....tempt you some more!!.... 



Chez87 said:


> Jill, I think your cat (Chloe?) is my second fave on the forum, or maybe joint first! haha!


Hay!!! what about mine!!!! They read this they said to me 'human mummy I dont think she loves us anymore!!'  :lol:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ohhh tb, you know I love little one! and your blue tabby point boy! ok ok I can't have a favourite, too many!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> Ohhh tb, you know I love little one! and your blue tabby point boy! ok ok I can't have a favourite, too many!


Haha 'You said he was your boy!'  His suc ha giant lump his watching me type...well i think he is his falling alseep with his 3rd eyelid down...EEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

How 'my boy doing????'


----------

